# New FC Highlife Line: Thoughts?



## lucastwatches

Hi WUS,

What are our thoughts on the new line Frédérique Constant just unveiled?


----------



## lucastwatches

some images


----------



## Watchbreath

Like em.


----------



## John Price

Had the chance to see two in person this past weekend at our dealer - blue dial and two tone variants. They are quite nice. Definitely like the case design and the bracelet felt like it'd be comfortable on the wrist. Plus, they aren't another Nautilus or RO look a like. 

That said, I thought the blue dial was a bit flat in color. While it has a globe like stamping in it (which I also thought a bit odd for non GMT watch) the texture of the dial needs something to make it pop more. Maybe a hint of sunray or metallic tone. 

I'd also like to see them use their inhouse movement in this watch too - but that's a minor point. The price would no doubt go up with an inhouse movement. 

Overall though, I liked the watch and may consider one in the future.


----------



## t.serban

Waiting for my local FC AD to have them in stock so I can try one on. The blue dial automatic interests me a lot.


----------



## w8tch88

Their highlife QP is also very solid. Worth considering!


----------



## Don Draper

The globe dial pattern is a bit weird.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_mmk

Generally like FC, but not sure I like the globe pattern in the dial. Perhaps a case of TTH (Trying to Hard)


----------



## BRN

Don Draper said:


> The globe dial pattern is a bit weird.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Perhaps weird but done tastefully, imo. Not my style but I don't mind it at all.


----------



## semechka.y

The style has nothing to do with either original Highlife line nor with the later one (Highlife Chrono & Highlife Annual Calendar Moonphase).

FC used to ignore COSC certification because they didn't want to pass extra cost to the customer (I know only of Yacht timer (quartz), Date Pointer (ETA 2824) and solid gold women pavè watch (ETA) - all were made in 90's).
At the same time all movements of 90'-00's Highlife models with the sole exception of Highlife Automatic are nicely decorated (rhodium-plating, perlage, anglage, Geneva stripes). Base movements were common ETA/Sellita with only 40 hours of power reserve, but FC added uncommon functions and movements were nicely executed. Now take a look at the new collection. It looks like movement decoration is no longer a standard for a midrange Swiss watch. It is simply too expensive.


----------



## MONTANTK

Overall I like them. Would really like to see a variant with a rose gold bracelet.


----------



## Maiden

Saw the blue dial COSC version at the AD. It was wrapped in plastic but had a great solid feel. Thinking seriously of making the purchase. Would really love it if anyone else has seen it or purchased and could update with comments and pics!


----------



## Rasmus_EJ

Maiden said:


> Saw the blue dial COSC version at the AD. It was wrapped in plastic but had a great solid feel. Thinking seriously of making the purchase. Would really love it if anyone else has seen it or purchased and could update with comments and pics!


Did you try it on?

If so how does it wear? I am a bit wary of the 41 mm size and what it translates to in lug to lug size


----------



## Maiden

No I didn't try it on as I was in a hurry, but it didnt look like it would wear overly big.


----------



## Overwound

The time/date and perpetual calendar versions look great to me. I'm not a fan of the open heart dial but that's just personal preference. Water resistance of 100m would make this a highly versatile option but 50m isn't bad. 

FC did a nice job with these. I look forward to checking them out in person.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Stumbled across this watch and I have to admit it looks good online. Want to try it in person to see if it works. Honestly a refreshing design for the pricepoint, don't think there's many others like it. This piece will definitely remain in my mind, let's see what kind of deals pop up on the pre-owned market in a few months/years.


----------



## debicks

Great design and I would definitely consider it if it wasn't for that stamped globe on the dial. Don't like that at all. Also, not sure how the dial looks in person but in the photos it looks a bit plasticky and flat.


----------



## Pogo247

I like the look of these and also the Wempe Iron Walker but I'd ideally like a combination of the 2 watches. The size, dial and thickness of the Wempe and the strap changing system and display case back of the FC. Oh, and micro adjustment would be nice as well.

Basically, I just want a VC overseas without the price tag! 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee

Got a blue one incoming...


----------



## Pogo247

Alansmithee said:


> Got a blue one incoming...


Be really interested to see your thoughts on this, haven't had chance to check it out in person myself yet

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k

I'm also very interested in your thoughts after you receive it. I haven't seen to many "actual" photos so I'll look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Alansmithee




----------



## Pogo247

Alansmithee said:


> View attachment 15679136
> View attachment 15679136
> View attachment 15679137
> View attachment 15679137


Looks great! What's your thoughts on it?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee

Pogo247 said:


> Looks great! What's your thoughts on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Love it - really happy with it - the global effect is far more subtle in real life than it appears in photos - it's a keeper.


----------



## dmvmb

Alansmithee said:


> View attachment 15679136
> View attachment 15679136
> View attachment 15679137
> View attachment 15679137


May I ask what is your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadel

I got the highlife blue one and really enjoying it., both bracelet and rubber strap are very nice . Great looking watch and offers very good value imo.


----------



## dumpweed

semechka.y said:


> The style has nothing to do with either original Highlife line nor with the later one (Highlife Chrono & Highlife Annual Calendar Moonphase).
> 
> FC used to ignore COSC certification because they didn't want to pass extra cost to the customer (I know only of Yacht timer (quartz), Date Pointer (ETA 2824) and solid gold women pavè watch (ETA) - all were made in 90's).
> At the same time all movements of 90'-00's Highlife models with the sole exception of Highlife Automatic are nicely decorated (rhodium-plating, perlage, anglage, Geneva stripes). Base movements were common ETA/Sellita with only 40 hours of power reserve, but FC added uncommon functions and movements were nicely executed. Now take a look at the new collection. It looks like movement decoration is no longer a standard for a midrange Swiss watch. It is simply too expensive.


Very interesting history, I'm interested in those nicely decorated models.
Do you have any tips on how to find them?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## yadel




----------



## ajbutler13

Stumbled across this line-up recently and...wow. Super intrigued by the perpetual calendar. For you guys who own FC, would you expect the movement finishing of the perpetual calendar to be on par with something like Nomos, or maybe even GO/GP/Piaget?


----------



## audio.bill

ajbutler13 said:


> Stumbled across this line-up recently and...wow. Super intrigued by the perpetual calendar. For you guys who own FC, would you expect the movement finishing of the perpetual calendar to be on par with something like Nomos, or maybe even GO/GP/Piaget?


Ahhh... No, unfortunately not near those levels.


----------



## ajbutler13

audio.bill said:


> Ahhh... No, unfortunately not near those levels.


OK, thanks. So little more that what Hamilton/Tissot/Mido might do on ETA/Sellita movements?


----------



## audio.bill

ajbutler13 said:


> OK, thanks. So little more that what Hamilton/Tissot/Mido might do on ETA/Sellita movements?


It's a nicely finished manufacture movement and offers a high value proposition, but there are higher levels of hand finishing in some better brands.
You can see it for yourself in video and pics here.


----------



## ajbutler13

audio.bill said:


> It's a nicely finished manufacture movement and offers a high value proposition, but there are higher levels of hand finishing in some better brands.
> You can see it for yourself in video and pics here.


Yes, thanks. I've seen pics and watched a few videos, but was hopeful to gain the perspective of someone with firsthand experience. It is sometimes difficult to tell how nice the finishing is from a computer screen. At FC's price points, I realize that there will be very little hand finishing. Nomos, for example, uses mostly machine finishing, but still looks amazing (I've handled several). If FC is not near the level of Nomos (as you say), then that gives me some useful information. Thanks again.


----------



## Omar009

the World Timer seems to be interesting.


----------



## greyandgreen

I just discovered this one at an AD and I was very impressed with the design! The case is thin and has a beautiful shape, the bracelet integration looks really nice. Cosc cert is appreciated too, a shame the movement is undecorated, but oh well. People rave a lot about the Tissot PRX these days but I find it looks bulky and too derivative, this is clearly a step above to me.

I am especially considering the ones reserved to the French/Belux market in 39 mm (instead of the usual 41), which is more my size. They have a nice khaki variant in that configuration, as well as a beautiful blue. Perhaps one day if I see a nice discount on one of those, buying an FC at full retail price seems ill-advised.


----------



## yadel

Still very much fond of it.


----------



## jaylima91

Hello, I hate to dig up an old thread but I’ve searched tirelessly to no avail. I have this FC Highlife with the white dial but I am not able to find the bracelet for sale anywhere. I reached out to FC and they don’t have it on their site. Any idea where I might be able to find the bracelet for this watch?


----------



## greyandgreen

jaylima91 said:


> Hello, I hate to dig up an old thread but I’ve searched tirelessly to no avail. I have this FC Highlife with the white dial but I am not able to find the bracelet for sale anywhere. I reached out to FC and they don’t have it on their site. Any idea where I might be able to find the bracelet for this watch?


Have you tried asking an AD? I think that might be your best bet.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Are people getting discounts on these from ADs? How much are you getting?


----------



## Alansmithee

StanleyInquisition said:


> Are people getting discounts on these from ADs? How much are you getting?


I got mine from ebay - was about £700.


----------



## FatAgentRoy

Alansmithee said:


> View attachment 15679136
> View attachment 15679136
> View attachment 15679137
> View attachment 15679137


Looks great, particularly the rubber (or is it leather?) strap.


----------



## Alansmithee

FatAgentRoy said:


> Looks great, particularly the rubber (or is it leather?) strap.


It's rubber and very nice to wear it is too.


----------



## wam22

Anyone know a AD that is "aggressive" in pricing. Looking specifically for the perpetual calendar version. I have seen some grey deals with some good pricing, but none in stock currently. I am also having trouble finding AD's with that model as well. Even some ADs that are listed on FC's website don't have FCs for sale on their website.


----------



## swift

Just added this to my collection. It was just walking by the shop and saw this beauty at the display. Didn’t let this past by. Always wanted before a salmon dial watch. Over all very nice watch does not wear big on my 6.75 wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyandgreen

Great choice swift, looks great on you. I had no idea this dial color existed.


----------

